

Ask HN: How would you design the best Cloud Computing company ever? - simonebrunozzi


======
dboles99
I've been using this service as a beta user and they just went to pay service
but have a free tier of some sort. Anyways, I've been very impressed with the
speed and ease of use. I use cloud computing for various marketing activities
and do not develop software. ANyways, these ARM based servers are nice.

I believe they are a French company.

Scaleway [https://www.scaleway.com/](https://www.scaleway.com/)

------
simonebrunozzi
Today we use AWS, Azure, Digital Ocean, etc. Each one of them is based on
principles that were innovative 8-10 years ago. If you were to design a brand
new Cloud Computing company, what would you do? Which problems of today's
platform/services would you try to solve?

Examples of what I've heard over the years: 1) Cloud computing becomes
expensive at scale 2) Lock-in 3) Inability to run the same Cloud Computing
platform in-house

